# Waste Not Want Not



## rdabpenman (Aug 27, 2013)

After turning and finishing one of Branden's (PenI8the) Wenge/Styrene segmented blanks I saved the shavings and cast in PR to make a couple more pens.

Hopefully Branden is saving all his segmented wood shavings for me?

The Longwood Click is finished with 6 coats of Satin MINWAX Oil Modified Water Based Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05156Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05239Custom-1.jpg


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 27, 2013)

That pretty cool Les, do you have one that's been turned down?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 27, 2013)

That's cool, Les.

For some reason, it reminds me of the sink when I shave... Mostly dark but with quite few white flecks..:i_dunno: You could call them whisker blanks!


----------



## Penl8the (Aug 27, 2013)

Nicely done. I like the blank on a Long Click very much.

It shows some gutsy drilling there Les to make the all the lines parallel.

No unfortunately I have not been savnig the shavings - my dust collection system is doing too good a job, I guess.

But from now, I will.

P.S. The shavings remind me shredded coconut.



rdabpenman said:


> After turning and finishing on of Branden's (PenI8the) Wenge/Styrene segmented blanks I saved the shavings and cast in PR to make a couple more pens.
> 
> Hopefully Branden is saving all his segmented wood shavings for me?
> 
> ...


----------

